# dust collecter chip chute for 13" craftsman planer



## JoeB (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi people, 
I recently received a brand new 13" craftsman planer, that the guy had in his basement (in the box, not unpacked(?!)) for years. I use the heck out of it, but have had no luck finding a chip chute for it on ebay or at sears parts direct.com. Any help or ideas would be gratefully appreciated. I am tired of cleaning up chips by hand! If it helps, the planer # is 351.217130 and the dust collecter chip chute # is 9-23318. (These are from the operator's manual.) Thanks in advance for any and all help.
Regards
Joe


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

You may want to check on www.owwm.com


----------



## JoeB (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks, I will go to that website today!
Regards
Joe


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

For that model number planer it shows a different part number in the schematic on Sears Parts Direct website then what you give. Your part number does comes up on a search though, and says to call for availability.


----------



## JoeB (Feb 8, 2009)

Woodchuck,
Thanks, I called and got it ordered. The last several times I went to the website, that "call for availability" message wasn't there. I only got a message that they didn't have that part.
Thanks Again.
Joe


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Joe, your welcome, I'm glad it worked out for you. I'll send ya a bill. (-: What is the deal on that anyway ? In the schematic online they show a shroud and a seperate dust chute that is square and bolts to the shroud. The one you ordered, is that all in one piece ? A different design ?


----------



## Willies1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Turns out that I need the same dust bag as JoeB. It is for the craftsman 351.217130 - 13" planer. I wasn't able to locate the part on the owwm.com website. Can you help me out or provide a phone number and part number for the bad etc? Many thanks.


----------



## Willies1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I did find a dust collector bag #511517000 that Sears customer service says does not match this model?? They say no bag was made for this model ?? Would this be listed as an accessory somewhere instead of in the parts direct system?


----------



## JoeB (Feb 8, 2009)

what I got was not a bag, it was a chip collector to hook to a dusct collection system. It came with an adapter to hook to a shop vac if that's the dust collection system you got.


----------



## heatherb (May 26, 2015)

My fiancee just got the Craftsman planer model # 351217130 and i got the task of locating a few parts for it…I am having a horrible time as 3 of the 4 are discontinued. i need the handle (part # 16100.00) d/c, the pointer (part # 16098.00) d/c, the screw (part # 16099.00) d/c, and the flat washer (part # STD851006) this part I found! I have checked ebay, amazon, ereplacement parts, repair clinic, sears, and well pretty much anywhere that came up when i put in craftsman planer model no 351217130. I also saw the message about the owwn site and checked that as well. If anyone can point me in any direction that may help me in my search, I would greatly appreciate it. Does anyone know if there is someone I can contact about an alternative part that may work since those have been d/c (discontinued) by the manufactuer? Again, thanks for any information you might have to share with me. -hbt


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

> My fiancee just got the Craftsman planer model # 351217130 and i got the task of locating a few parts for it…I am having a horrible time as 3 of the 4 are discontinued. i need the handle (part # 16100.00) d/c, the pointer (part # 16098.00) d/c, the screw (part # 16099.00) d/c, and the flat washer (part # STD851006) this part I found! I have checked ebay, amazon, ereplacement parts, repair clinic, sears, and well pretty much anywhere that came up when i put in craftsman planer model no 351217130. I also saw the message about the owwn site and checked that as well. If anyone can point me in any direction that may help me in my search, I would greatly appreciate it. Does anyone know if there is someone I can contact about an alternative part that may work since those have been d/c (discontinued) by the manufactuer? Again, thanks for any information you might have to share with me. -hbt
> 
> - heatherb


HeatherB,

Tell your fiancé that he's going to have to become more ingeneous and devise his own parts. The screw should be fairly easy to source from any hardware or "big box" store's selection of screws. The pointer looks like it's made of stiff wire bent to the required shape. The handle would be a bit harder but should be doable. I recently use a small planer that use a set of vice grip pliers for the handle…

Good Luck!

Herb


----------



## NCW (Oct 17, 2015)

HeatherB

Check out the RIDGID 13 in. Planer R4331. It is almost identical to the old Craftsman 13" model 351.217130. Home Depot is currently stocking the RIDGID R4331. I also own a Craftsman 351.217130 (great little machine). I recently misplaced my handle when I took it off and put in a very safe place during a cross country move. I am sure I will come across it in years to come. Meanwhile this particular planer is down until I receive the RIDGID replacement handle I just ordered from PARTSWAREHOUSE.com.

Like Joe, I am also looking for the "Dust Collector Chip Chute" 9-23318. I regret not buying this accessory some dozen years ago when I bought my machine. The RIGID model uses an expensive dust removal system with fan. I am just looking for the less expensive piece of plastic with 4" port to hook up to my cyclone system. Anyone know where to find the cheap craftsman plastic 9-23318??


----------

